# Bodywork repair Hampshire



## Snowys (Apr 27, 2012)

Minor bump in Portugal the other week but looks as though the whole back panel will have to be replaced so major job.

Can anyone recommend a good place for bodywork repairs within striking distance of Hampshire? - actually prepared to go a fair distance for the right result.

The insurance will pay but got a funny feeling I will have to pay my excess and will lose my NCB even though it was not my fault - always have been a pessimist where insurance is involved.


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

Hi
I can't help on a body shop but if you are claiming off the other parties insurance you won't be liable for an excess or lose your NCB.
If your claiming off your insurance you will be liable but if it wasn't your fault you should be claiming off theirs.


----------



## Senator (Apr 24, 2008)

Snowys said:


> Minor bump in Portugal the other week but looks as though the whole back panel will have to be replaced so major job.
> 
> Can anyone recommend a good place for bodywork repairs within striking distance of Hampshire? - actually prepared to go a fair distance for the right result.
> 
> The insurance will pay but got a funny feeling I will have to pay my excess and will lose my NCB even though it was not my fault - always have been a pessimist where insurance is involved.


Hi There.

Sorry to hear of your misfortune!

There is a company called Mitchell & James in Havant who specialise in caravan and motorhome repairs although they might focus more on damp repairs - I don't really know, but worth a try?

Their phone number is 023 9245 4422.

Hope this helps and good luck in getting it sorted.

Mark


----------



## aldershot1 (May 21, 2006)

I've just had some damp in the floor repairs undertaken by Mitchell & James. Did a neat job in indicated time, although bit expensive. They predominately do insurance work on caravans and motorhomes and I gather several of the local dealers sub-contract work out to them.

Johnj


----------



## harveystc (Sep 20, 2008)

*Bodywork repairs Hampshire*

Hi,Fast repairs of Reading if you dont mind travel,will do a good insurance approved and works for most local motorhome dealers, ring Jeff Lewis on 08450569712,mobile07540 637574,maybe a help for you if you need it fairly quickly,regards H.


----------

